# any one here knows Cuckoo Maran chickens?



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my buff orpington mix hen hatched a cuckoo maran/rhode island red cross chick, im trying to tell if its a girl or boy, from everything I am reading online its a girl, bc/ marans have larger combs exc, if it was purebred RR I would say cock, this is the only chick hatched so I have nothing to compare to, it is 3-4 +- months, caries its self just like the RRs, very shy/submissive with all other chickens, wont leave "mom". pics, 1 with "mom", 1 with dad, 1 with real mom.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

looked... er... found my calendar the chick was hatched right around July 28th so makes it around 2 months


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love Cuckoo Marans! They lay beautiful eggs. 

I can’t see his/her sickle or hackle feathers very well in the photos, but judging by his/her comb, I’m guessing cockerel.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i agree


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

its hackle... there are new feathers coming in on its neck that are more tanish than gray bared, they are usly smooth down but it DOES NOT like being handled, I dont want another rooster


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So did you hear a crow yet?

In my area, your red hens would be called Production Reds, not Rhode Island Reds. I'm not sure if that makes any difference to your gender determination. True Rhode Island Reds are a much deeper red color and certainly not defferent to other birds.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

no crow yet, I have 2 RR and 1 production red, the RRs are picking each other so you can see the lighter under coat, production reds have 1-3 white tipped feathers in there tail, Roadys have black...


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

cool hope she starts laying for you


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

when is the oldest they start to crow?
EDT: the RR in the first pic is the mother before the picking.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

well i have a roo hatched in april that just started crowing end of september just six months old so i would say that is probably the oldest, but also they usually start crowing once they get their big rooster feathers.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

does your maran have any rooster feathering?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

well, not realy... it is the dark one by the Buff mix (hiding from it's dad) Big Boy picks on it but Buff protects it


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i would say pullet if it isn't crowing and no rooster like feathers


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am about 99% sure "Young Gun" is a girl...she is about the same size as her birth mom, and doesn't have any rooster feathers!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Those reds look like new hampshires. I have those and Bantams, and some leghorns too.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

The only part that worries me is the rooster picking on young gun. I assume, -perhaps incorrectly- that chickens know what sex their comrades are!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I know right


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Young Gun is a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a tiny egg!!!!:run:


----------

